# So I received a rectangular box today....



## TMR (Sep 24, 2004)

and............


----------



## TMR (Sep 24, 2004)

then i had to put it together and have it raped by the guys at the shop while i was out..........it finally made it home though.

I didn't get a chance to ride it yet, cause it's been really really rainy these last couple of days in vancouver. This is my first road bike, so I don't know what else I can compare it to aside from my previous mountain bikes. So far though, I'm quite pleased with how everything came, and I must say......... there's a lot of carbon on the bike. A lot of carbon. I was unsure of the graphics when I ordered it, but as you can see, they're not that garish in real life.


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Nice Bike!*

I live in Toronto, and my LBS quoted me C$1600 for the TCR Comp frame (silver/blk). 
If you don't mind me asking, how much was the TCR1 Comp in Vancouver, C$3800?
Thanks


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*Very Cool!*

I have similar photos from last April; came in the day before my birthday. The shop was under strict instructions not to touch the bike till I got there! Mine is the '04 TCR 2 (composite). Being able to help build it was icing on the cake. Enjoy!


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*Looks delicious!*

Can I ask ....
When you ordered the bike?
How are those carbon brakes?
Did it come with the Mavic spoke wrench and bearing tool?
Who makes the seatpost, stem and bars?

thanks, enjoy it. I have been told to expect mine in March!

Andrew


----------



## TMR (Sep 24, 2004)

chorus: I got mine at cost, so I don't know what retail around here would be.

Andrew: I ordered the bike in september. We received the low-end giants in October, and the More expensive Giants just came (New Reign, 2 TCR comps, couple AC's). It's been very very rainy in Vancouver and will continue to do so, so I haven't had the chance to ride it yet. I'll definately post up a thorough review once I put it through it's paces. As for the carbon brakes, they look similar to the ones that someone posted a couple of weeks earlier. They're exactly the same as these ones: http://www.sampsonsports.com/brakes.html , except without the sampson lettering. The bike did come with a mavic spoke and bearing tool. Time Impact pedals also came with the bike, though I opted to go with the quattros cause I like their simplicity and moreso because I'm a Fred . Seatpost and stem are carbon and made by Giant, with the bar being an Easton piece. As I said before, there is a lot of carbon on the bike! 

I've been waiting incredibly long for the bike, but now that I have it, it's dumping buckets outside. Rain please stop! Staring at her sitting there restlessly against my wall is making me crazy. 

Cheers,

Jon  

PS: Anyone have a performance 20% off coupon? I desperately need a trainer. thx.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

*Cool*

Ahhh sweet, thats my bike too.......I pick it up on monday  Man those carbon brakes are a sweet bonus!


----------



## MAB22 (Feb 2, 2005)

*anxiously waiting*

Hey SirBenno when did you order your TCR1, what size and what province or state are you located.... I am still waiting for my Large.

Just wondering if any one who has ridden the TCR1, could post a review and possibly more pic's. Curious about the new Ultegra 10 and the composite brakes.

Thanks


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey MAB22
I ordered mine in a Medium just after christmas. I live in Ontario Canada and I believe I have one of the first ones in the province. I am heading south in March for a few weeks and got my sponsor to ask Giant to put a rush on the bike. It actually came 2 months before I expected. I figured it would arrive the day after I left for south (seems to be my luck). I did wait 5 months for my NRS Air last year. Needless to say I was very shocked  and excited to get the email that it had arrived. I'll tell you more about it when I take posession on monday.


----------

